# Alum crk ice



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it legal to ice fish alum crk. Is there enough ice by Friday.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have ice fished there a lot over years and have never myself or seen anyone else have any issues with Johnny Law. Unlike many of the other impoundments around Central Ohio I believe ODNR and not the City of Columbus has jurisdiction on Alum creek, so it is legal to ice fish there. 
As far as safe ice I think 'some' of the bays 'should' have at least 4 inches of ice. But not all, and the main lake should probably be avoided.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

thank you much


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I've seen people in the bays and coves this week for sure! Be careful and spud though!
I may be there for a bit Saturday. I personally haven't done well on alum ice but I think it's a "right place right time " thing!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

There were a whole bunch of guys in/ around the new Galena cove this evening! Too many for me! I go fishing to get away from people! Haha


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Workingman said:


> There were a whole bunch of guys in/ around the new Galena cove this evening! Too many for me! I go fishing to get away from people! Haha


Yep they have been there since last week


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Mike, did you get out on alum? Any luck? I may go there sat for a short bit


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Workingman said:


> Mike, did you get out on alum? Any luck? I may go there sat for a short bit


Yes I hit a spot on the west side, south pool that I did really good on gills and perch late fall. They were still there. Ice was borderline for my likings but other guys woulda been just walking all over. Lots of good gills and 1-9” perch. I wasn’t able to go out to the depth that I wanted, or maybe I should say I wasn’t willing too. This weekend should be game on in that spot.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Yes I hit a spot on the west side, south pool that I did really good on gills and perch late fall. They were still there. Ice was borderline for my likings but other guys woulda been just walking all over. Lots of good gills and 1-9” perch. I wasn’t able to go out to the depth that I wanted, or maybe I should say I wasn’t willing too. This weekend should be game on in that spot.


I got 9 perch 2 gill yesterday at alum 10 inches of ice 23-25 fow


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Be careful , there are soft spots on alum (I found one....2in thick spot) in 20ft of water (out from the south end of beach)and 10inches of good ice all over..... was told by others to be careful year before, the year they had ice boats out there informed they were breaking through soft spot through out the lake and their course(south pool)


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I haven’t seen 10” of ice anywhere.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was out on Gallena Cove today, 5-6 inch's of ice , gills where biting , but you need a spring bobber to pick up the ultra light bites.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hit Alum today. Kinda slow bite. They would come in fast and furious pull out 5-6 then disappear. Maybe 15-20 minutes later the screen would be loaded again. 29 keeper gills and one 14” crappie. Probably 50+ throw backs. Gold tungsten tipped with waxie is all that was working for me. 5-6” of ice where I was at. Good clear ice at that. Gonna try some ponds tomorrow I’m thinking.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bite started slow today, but really picked up around noon. Next time I ice fish Alum I'll sleep in .


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone know why the Marina at Alum is closed? The gate is closed just past the dog park. Saw it Monday around 5:00 PM.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Buzzi it was open Sunday around noon. I took I ride around there.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

It was open again this morning. All is well I guess.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Yesterday was a federal holiday


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone adventured out on the main part of the lake? Looking south of Cheshire boat ramp.


----------



## german shorthair (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry North not south.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I was out last Saturday on the main lake in south pool (away from crowd). Yes, there's 5-6" of ice but mostly white ice is what I found.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

german shorthair said:


> Sorry North not south.


I saw a couple of people out on main lake on Saturday , said they skunked out. Be careful ice thinner out there and I saw a few open areas.


----------



## rogerb65 (Feb 17, 2021)

Need help or suggestions plan on trying alum this weekend ,other than looking for shacks anyone have a good starting point. dont want to spend my day just drilling holes lol thanks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Anyone willing to give a report on Alum? I’ve contributed to this thread but not much talk. Wanting to take my buddies boy tomorrow. Ice thickness? Snow depth?


----------



## rogerb65 (Feb 17, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone willing to give a report on Alum? I’ve contributed to this thread but not much talk. Wanting to take my buddies boy tomorrow. Ice thickness? Snow depth?


Yeah I drove around today 4" of snow, saw several people near Galena boat ramp. I saw a couple more around the marina I plan on starting there in the morning and see what happens. Hope that helps


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Fished out in front of the marina launch. Covered the hump/flat that is out there in the 22-25 foot range. Nothing but a couple small perch. Did not Mark much. Came into the cove for a little to see if I could get some gills going. Nothing. 

Ice was good. 8 inches plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I stopped on way home from work and fished In the sailboat dock cove. No bites out of 8 holes. I don't have electronics to see if anything was around, ice was good 7-8" a little slush here and there.


----------



## rogerb65 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok so maybe I should start at Galena ramp, just moved up here first time fishing alum. And my understanding is Delaware is too dangerous to ice fish correct?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't fish Delaware , water fluctuations cause unstable ice. 
Is the general consensus you have to fish main lake to grab any perch or Saugeye? I have hit up the coves, but all I ever manage is gills and the occasional largemouth.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> I wouldn't fish Delaware , water fluctuations cause unstable ice.
> Is the general consensus you have to fish main lake to grab any perch or Saugeye? I have hit up the coves, but all I ever manage is gills and the occasional largemouth.


Over the years of following reports on alum ice fishing is every once in a blue moon you'll see some one hit a few eyes why in the coves.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I found the perch this morning, they where out in deeper water (28-30 ft) closer to main lake, unfortunately they where all this size. The action was constant from 8a-11a then shut off. Interestingly I only caught 3 bluegill among the perch the whole morning


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We fished the north end straight across the Howard boat launch.
Lots of fish down that way. Seemed life 9ft deep off the west bank was the depth they liked. Bunch of crappie...most undersized but a few keepers mixed in along with a bunch of gills only a few keeper sized though. Good action kept us busy. Snow was about 6inches deep, ice was about 7 to 9 inches.


----------

